
Show HN: Weekend Project – My first blockchain wallet. Comments welcome - brown-dragon
https://github.com/theproductiveprogrammer/luminate
======
brown-dragon
Hi HN! I've been working with the Stellar blockchain recently and I found it
hard to get a simple, open and transparent wallet that would let me keep my
accounts on my local machine. So I wrote my own and made it available for
everyone. I've tried to keep the code simple and clean and I would appreciate
any feedback. The goal is it should be a simple, powerful wallet that any dev
can pick up - be confident how it works and be able to hack in 5 minutes.

~~~
TekMol
Yeah, you showed us yesterday already:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17863814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17863814)

